# Brian Aghajani Photography



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Brian got some great shots of Doc's 3. He's knows how to position himself and catch the right moment. Its pretty cool, seeing pics like these of my own dog. Anyone ever has the chance, I'd definitely ask Brian to photograph your dog. The points weren't so great, but the pics are. 






















































And then for the critique, goofball.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

It says images are missing.. Huh...?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup, no pics.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmm, I can see them. Time for some mod help.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I can see them. Looks good to me! Congrats! I've been really happy with Brian's photos too.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Great pics!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I can't see them.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

So 2 people can see them and 4 people cannot.. Odd... I want to see the pics! No fair, lol


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

How about here?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/189889-steve-strom-albums23610-ipo3.html


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice photography. 
Congrats!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> How about here?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/189889-steve-strom-albums23610-ipo3.html


That better! Very nice!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He sure captured the action!! Great photography!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Congrats! Great pics!

What's your next project?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pictures! It was so nice seeing you and Doc again. Congrats on your ipo3. I enjoyed seeing Docs attitude


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. My next project is going have to be adjustments to the attitude Jeremy mentioned MAWL, so I can keep a few more points, Lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Nice pictures.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I can see them! Great pics! Congratulations on your III! You must be very proud.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's a couple from the retrieves. See the butt up on the throw? That pretty well describes our general point losses throughout. I did like how the critique mentioned "He doesn't just pick up the dumbell, he attacks it" Lol.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

So I can see the above photos, but not the first set.. The link takes me back to the forum home page.. Odd.. Being done on my phone so maybe that is why... 

Great pics and congratulations on IPO 3!! Excellent!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hineni7 said:


> So I can see the above photos, but not the first set.. The link takes me back to the forum home page.. Odd.. Being done on my phone so maybe that is why...
> 
> Great pics and congratulations on IPO 3!! Excellent!


Weird. They're all in the gallery in an album. You should be able to see them there. And thank you.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those are really great pics! Well done!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Great pics. Wish I could have made it down to watch.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!nice to have pictures to relive the moment! Looked like a perfect day!!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Here's a couple from the retrieves.


Just saw all the pics.....they're quality.

This one reeks of a world class bocce player........nice form.

SuperG


----------



## JKnetz (Oct 5, 2016)

Awesome photos


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice, congrats! Where was this?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Nice, congrats! Where was this?



In Lincoln at Placer County Schutzhund Club. It was our Regionals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Brian is an amazing photographer. I loved all the photo's and the enthusiasm in Doc is evident!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks. It was the IPO Northwest Regional AND Sutter Co. Bocce team tryouts. G doesn't miss much.


----------

